# Need help identifying this turbo and manifold



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

I just bought this from Ebay. Can anyone tell me if those exhaust ports look familiar? Anyone have any idea about the Model M10? I went to Garrett's site and no listing for a M10. M10 

Thanks,
James


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

SRV1 said:


> *I just bought this from Ebay. Can anyone tell me if those exhaust ports look familiar? Anyone have any idea about the Model M10? I went to Garrett's site and no listing for a M10. M10
> 
> Thanks,
> James *


here ya go check this out
http://autostart.ru/ac/catalog/_nissan/c_nissan/nissan-prairie/


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

It's for a Diesel


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

you can go here also if you read russian


http://www.catalog.auto.ru/nissan/g33/


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

Dwntyme said:


> *It's for a Diesel *


Diesel? All the displacements that i could read looked like gas to me. To me it looks like a 1.6 manifold but not sure.

James


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Shos it's used on a CA18DE. Not avail in the states. My fear is that it looks like it may use a proprietary exhaust flange or actually be part of that manifold. Hopefully you will be able to find aflange to use it in your custom setup.


----------



## SRV1 (Sep 29, 2002)

wes said:


> *Shos it's used on a CA18DE. Not avail in the states. My fear is that it looks like it may use a proprietary exhaust flange or actually be part of that manifold. Hopefully you will be able to find aflange to use it in your custom setup. *


Well i dont know what i am going to use it for. I got it cheap, so who knows. So you think it is from a 1.8? I am trying to find info about it, but cant find much.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Link*

The link posted that contains that part number shows it relates to a CA18, which is a 1.8 liter turbo motor in japan.


----------

